# For my friends here at DC!



## cara (Nov 19, 2005)

Just have a look! 
http://upchucky.com/flash-cant-smile.html


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Cara, that is precious. I feel the same about everyone here also!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks cara!!


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2005)

aww that's cute ! thanks


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks, Cara!!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 19, 2005)

*Cara, you make me smile too!*


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2005)

Cara, 
thank you, that was adorable and just made my day..
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sweeeeeeet!! Danke Shoen, Cara, really made my day and it is great to have you as a friend, too!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 23, 2005)

Awww, thanks Cara, that really brightened up my morning, I feel the same about you and all of my wonderful DC family


----------

